# Size boat



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Can anybody tell me what is the smallest size boat needed for the upper and middle bay under normal conditions?Thanks for any help


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Joe...There hasn't been too many times this year when we've had normal conditions. To me normal conditions are winds under 10 knots and waves less than 1'. Under those conditions anything over 19' is OK. Anything smaller and I'd stay pretty close to shore and fish the rivers and creeks alot. I've seen the bay go from flat as a table to more like a washing machine within a 30 minute period. On any given day I wouldn't feel safe in anything less than 22'. I have a 26' Pro Line WA and although I always feel safe there's days when it gets rough for me. Hope this helps.

Catman.


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks catman you never can be to carefull when your out there.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats right. I have been on catmans boat and we were getting knocked around a few times in the bay. So really depends on the weather.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Catman,

Do you have the 26 Walk (I think it use to be called the 25 walkaround before it went to a euro transom)? If you do, what kind of motor setup do you have and how is the performance?

TIA

- Dae


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dea...I have a 1997 25'6" ProLine Walkaround with a bracketed 225 Merc. 2 stroke. Cruises at 30 mph. turning 4000 RPM's. She'll run above 40 but gas economy goes down the toilet. The bracketed OB allows me to have a full transom so I don't have the worry of following seas coming in. The main disadvantage with this set up is I get cavatation if I make a tight turn. These are the things you learn and get used to. I'll put her up against any Walkaround out there. Hope this answeres your questions.

Catman.


----------

